# McLeod tool?



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Where can I buy one of these tools? I've been searching the net w/google to no avail. Can anyone here help out?


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> Where can I buy one of these tools? I've been searching the net w/google to no avail. Can anyone here help out?


Here's the IMBA resource link. Warning: I've heard that some of the McLeod's or their knock-offs now use a bolt to hold the head to the staff. The bolt being mounted through the flat face of the tool so it doesn't work for tamping the trail (the bolt punches holes when you tamp). I haven't verified this myself, but look before you buy.


----------



## Dan Harrison (May 6, 2004)

riderx said:


> Here's the IMBA resource link. Warning: I've heard that some of the McLeod's or their knock-offs now use a bolt to hold the head to the staff. The bolt being mounted through the flat face of the tool so it doesn't work for tamping the trail (the bolt punches holes when you tamp). I haven't verified this myself, but look before you buy.


While not as good as the original Zak Tools design (where the head was welded on), the bolt-on macleods are okay for tamping. What they're *not* good for is rough-gauging the outslope of the tread. When bench-cutting, you want to maintain a 4-5 degree outslope to allow water to sheet off the trail to the side. The old-style macleod, when set head-down on a properly outsloped tread, would lean so that the tip of the handle was a few inches off plumb. The new bolt-ons just wobble.
At the IMBA Resources site listed by riderx, there's a company called Shulaski. They may be making the old-school Zak design, as Mike Riter is the guy who taught me that outsloping trick.
Dan


----------



## imbawebguy (May 6, 2004)

IMBA recently used the Lamberton Rake in their REI grants that some clubs received.










Not sure why their website isn't working right now but they do respond to email quickly. We've bought a dozen or more for use in Cental Texas and have had good luck with them. No bolt and more heavy duty than the Zac models.

Lamberton Construction

Address: 45 Newtown Place, Walla Walla, WA 99362
Tel: 509-526-7321
Web: https://www.lambertonrake.com/
Email: [email protected] &#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;&#65535; -at- &#65535;&#65535;&#65535;.&#65535;&#65535;&#65535;

Rob Lamberton's custom-designed Lamberton rake is similar to a Mcleod. It features a bolt-less handle, so you can use it to check the slope of your trail tread, and it comes with your choice of wooden or fiberglass handle. Also, it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Thank you very much guys. I'll look into getting a few for around here. 

Happy, dirty trails!

Oh yeah, the Lamberton rake site is working fine for me now.


----------

